# Girl to commit suicide live on webcam



## brianwhover (Aug 13, 2006)

http://stickam.com/profile/suicide

10 bucks says she ain't gonna do it.


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 13, 2006)

I hope she does. 

Then there will be one less stupid person breating all my oxygen.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 13, 2006)

That's sad, I mean if she is serious...


----------



## Nik (Aug 13, 2006)

This is horrible


----------



## Leon (Aug 13, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> I hope she does.
> 
> Then there will be one less stupid person breating all my oxygen.


yeah, i hate it when people breat my oxygen


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2006)

Poser. I already know far too many people like that.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 13, 2006)

This is just like that one emo kid on myspace that became a fad on ytmnd, but taken to the next level I guess.

Watch this is a trap of some sort. Or at the last minute she's like "LOL JUST KIDDING! "


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 13, 2006)

I hope she actually researched what she's claiming she's going to do... If she she is actually going to perform hari-kari that is. Disembowlement isn't quite instant. The samurai that performed this always had to pick a kaishakunin to do the beheading. Granted the disembowelment would prove fatal, but it would be prolonged for a bit. If she's gonna do it right, her second needs to cut her head off with one blow from a sword, which will no doubt land that second person in police custody on murder charges, or at the very least, assisted suicide. 

It's probably just a big way to get more views on her shitty little blog page.


----------



## Nats (Aug 13, 2006)

i'd kill myself too if i had those shitty tattoos


----------



## David (Aug 13, 2006)

is it sick if I'm actually going to tune in at midnight on that day? And wait... does she mean the 19th, bright and early, 1st minute of the day? or does she actually mean August 20th, bright and early, 1st minute of the day?  I don't want to miss this.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 13, 2006)

Boohoo. Attention-whore. 

1. It's "Harakiri". And you'd be better off using the less vulgar term "seppuku".

2. Hope you get someone to cut your head off if you really intend to do it. Having to live your last minutes/hour self-disemboweled with your intestines hanging out isn't too peachy.

3. Wouldn't you think that "flashing your tits" (as you put it) would have weilded the results you were looking after, without having roughly 98% of everyone reading your entry thinking you're an attention-whore of the absolute worst kind? 

4. Pendulum - Slam!


----------



## nyck (Aug 13, 2006)

Her hair is cool....
lol


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 13, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> 4. Pendulum - Slam!



I love that song...are you implying it should be used as background music during her act?

I hope she doesn't go through with it.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmm... Go ahead is all I can say. These kids are so damn annoying. Need less of 'em around.


----------



## Nik (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm surprised at how many people in this thread would be willing to act as her second in the ritualistic seppukku ritual  

There's a good chance someone that knows her might tip off the authorities.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 13, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> I love that song...are you implying it should be used as background music during her act?
> 
> I hope she doesn't go through with it.



Simply saying that I got much more respect for that dude and his attention-attracting activities than this feeble... something.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm not doin' anything else saturday night.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## Cancer (Aug 13, 2006)

David said:


> is it sick if I'm actually going to tune in at midnight on that day? And wait... does she mean the 19th, bright and early, 1st minute of the day? or does she actually mean August 20th, bright and early, 1st minute of the day? I don't want to miss this.




I'm kinda with David on this one. Hell, I'd even pay her to do, afterwards of course. (/sarcasm).


----------



## Jason (Aug 13, 2006)

fucking emo's  I wanna start a emo kicking contest. $5 a kick


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 13, 2006)

I really doubt this will actually take place.


----------



## David (Aug 13, 2006)

.jason. said:


> fucking emo's  I wanna start a emo kicking contest. $5 a kick


damn you're going to make a lot of money off of kicking my ass!


----------



## Jason (Aug 13, 2006)

David said:


> damn you're going to make a lot of money off of kicking my ass!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well most likely this is just attention seeking of the worst kind. If it is she is the looser, not the people posting picture comments. If she is serious though, she obviously needs help of some kind.

Either way I doubt this will take place. If it's circulating the internet at the rate it appears to be the authorities will be aware of it and will now be in the process of tracking her down.



David said:


> damn you're going to make a lot of money off of kicking my ass!


 
$5 to kick your arse? Who do I write the cheque out to?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well most likely this is just attention seeking of the worst kind. If it is she is the looser, not the people posting picture comments. If she is serious though, she obviously needs help of some kind.



Just looking at the pictures of this girl, I'm guessing it's the first option...


----------



## String Seraphim (Aug 13, 2006)

.jason. said:


> fucking emo's  I wanna start a emo kicking contest. $5 a kick



I got $10 bucks burnin' a hole in the seat of mah pants.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 13, 2006)

from the looks of her, she has no life and is looking for attention.


----------



## that guy (Aug 13, 2006)

fuckin aye people are stupid


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 13, 2006)

This reminds me of this incident that happened once on a gaming forum, someone said they were going to commit suicide, after several posts (over several weeks) mentioning how depressed and fed up they were...well I (we) fell for it and I ended up tracking down the Sherrif in the punks town, to go over and check to see if this kid was really serious...well it turns out the forumites punk ass younger brother hijacked his identity while he was out of town...jerk, cost me a bundle in long distance charges.


----------



## that guy (Aug 13, 2006)

thats one hell of a practical joke


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2006)

That just revolts me. How disgusting. Someone needs to get the police over there to admit her into a mental ward.



Roland777 said:


> 1. It's "Harakiri". And you'd be better off using the less vulgar term "seppuku".



Where do you get the idea that "seppuku" is less vulgar than "harakiri"?

First of all, neither is "vulgar." They are the exact same word, just with the symbols reversed. 

Harakiri = &#33145;&#20999;&#12426; ("stomach" + "cut")

Seppuku = &#20999;&#33145; ("cut" + "stomach")

So, how does reversing the characters make one more vulgar than the other?  

Take a look at these dictionary definitions from a "Japanese-English dictionary." 

"&#20999;&#33145; (Seppuku) - seppuku; disembowelment; harakiri"
"&#33145;&#20999;&#12426; (Harakiri) - (self-)disembowelment; harakiri"

Same thing.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, and you're not supposed to cut the head all the way off, you have to stop the blade so that the person's head doesn't go rolling away(they don't have a problem with the blood everywhere though).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 13, 2006)

That's pretty sick, I hope somebody tells her that this is reality.


----------



## Michael (Aug 14, 2006)

That's just fucking stupid.


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 14, 2006)

Someone tape this


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 14, 2006)

she isn't japanese enough to take her threat seriously


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Aug 14, 2006)

Bet her parents are proud of her.


----------



## steve777 (Aug 14, 2006)

Fucking attention whore. People like this fucking cum receptical disgust me. One of my friends in high School decided that life had nothing left to offer him, so he hung himself. His parents went shopping for a couple of hours and returned to find their only son hanging in the garage. The funny part is, there was no broadcast. No one even knew. You never know. 

Has anyone ever been to a funeral of a friend who has commited suicide? It's one of the most hearbreaking things you will ever witness. And long afterwards, you will wish you never had. People like this sad, pathetic piece of shit really need to witness one. Or better yet, sit down for an afternoon and speak with a parent, or a spouse who has suffered through the ordeal of having someone they loved end their life. I'd like to think that then she wouldn't think it was so fucking funny, but fucking morons like this are to stupid to get it.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 14, 2006)

I bet you she won't be capable of doing it. It takes a strong will to shove a blade into your stomach and draw it across. 

It will kill you, and it won't be very slow. Painful as all fucking hell, yes. The second was there, not to so much finish you off, but to finish you off before you could cry out and shame/disgrace yourself further. 

This type of thing wasn't done because you had no will to live, or that you didn't like your life, or other petty whiney-ass reasons. This was done to save face, to attone for some shameful thing. This gave them the stregth of will to preform the ceremony.

She's just trying to get attention, and will probably go: "You didn't think I was serious! This is the 1nt3rw3b!" when it's all over.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be watching it! Hopefully she doesn't have anybody to remove her head and she lays in agony until she dies.....That's reality tv I'd watch.


----------



## noodles (Aug 14, 2006)

Like this would actually get broadcast. The service hosting it doesn't need that kind of attention from the authorities, and would probably shut it down if she tried anything.

Even if she actually is serious (I doubt it), she's probably just using the word harakiri because it sounds cool, and not because she actually intends to lay open her stomach with a sword. I think most people think it is the Japanese word for suicide, and not some ritual.


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2006)

noodles said:


> Like this would actually get broadcast. The service hosting it doesn't need that kind of attention from the authorities, and would probably shut it down if she tried anything.
> 
> Even if she actually is serious (I doubt it), she's probably just using the word harakiri because it sounds cool, and not because she actually intends to lay open her stomach with a sword. I think most people think it is the Japanese word for suicide, and not some ritual.



 The Japanese word for suicide is "jisatsu" - not "seppuku" or "harakiri" (which she mis-spelled as "hari-kari"). I think the fact that she mis-spelled the word indicates even more that she doesn't know what it is or how to do it. I doubt she owns a sword or knows how to ritually commit suicide. Besides, in Japan, to commit suicide by harakiri after 1900 indicates that you are against modernism and the current world and supporting the "old ways" (one modern person who committed harakiri was Yukio Mishima, the famous Japanese author, who killed himself in 1970 at the JSDF headquarters in Tokyo after trying to stage a rebellion. He was the author of "The Golden Pavilion" (Kinkakuji), where a disillusioned Buddhist priest burns down one of Kyoto's most famous and ancient temples).

I think what she is saying is a complete mockery of the horridness of suicide and insulting to anyone who has had a friend or relative commit suicide.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 14, 2006)

Do I need to go over and 'help' her? It's been a while, but I think I remember how to do it... But then, I might slip, and she might end up looking like this smilie: 

[action=Toshiro]is joking, he would never soil a blade with this moron's blood.[/action]


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> I think what she is saying is a complete mockery of the horridness of suicide and insulting to anyone who has had a friend or relative commit suicide.



Agreed 100%. As someone who's had brushes with depression in the past, and has had several extremely close friends who've gone through mental illness, I have absolutely zero tolerance for all these teenage girls who thing depression and suicide is somehow glamorous or mystical.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Agreed 100%. As someone who's had brushes with depression in the past, and has had several extremely close friends who've gone through mental illness, I have absolutely zero tolerance for all these teenage girls who thing depression and suicide is somehow glamorous or mystical.




Which is why I hope she does it.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 14, 2006)

Naren - 

1. Numerous occidental sources say that "harakiri" is a more vulgar term than "seppuku". Not slagging you, but are you put into the japanese customs to the degree that you discover these, presumably, unwritten rules? Just wondering out of curiosity, no hostility intended.

2. She probably misspelled it "hari-kari" after reading the Age of Empires cheat-sheet.


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm sure her life is so horrible that she thinks suicide is necessary.


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> 1. Numerous occidental sources say that "harakiri" is a more vulgar term than "seppuku". Not slagging you, but are you put into the japanese customs to the degree that you discover these, presumably, unwritten rules? Just wondering out of curiosity, no hostility intended.



Actually I majored in "Japanese studies" in college and went to college in Japan, where I studied about this kind of stuff to quite a bit of detail (in Japanese). I even took a specific class that spent a whole week talking specifically about ritualistic suicide. These words are completely interchangable. So, I looked up both words in my electronic Japanese-Japanese dictionary to use as "proof." I have here translated the entries into English (from "Gendai Shin-kokugo jiten").

Seppuku - 1. To cut oneself across the stomach and die. 
The same thing as Harakiri. 
The same thing as "Kappuku." (another word for "seppuku")
Type: "Tofuku" (to kill oneself by cutting ones stomach, usually to apologize)
2. One type of execution designated for warriors during the Edo period. The lightest form of execution.

Harakiri - "Seppuku"

That's it. I think that would indicate that "seppuku" is the formal term, seeing as the only word given in the "Harakiri" entry is the word "Seppuku" while in the "Harakiri" entry, there are 3 paragraphs. Of course, I have a lot of confidence behind this from almost 10 years of Japanese language and culture studies.

I didn't take it as you slagging me. I don't see you being hostile and I'm not trying to be hostile either.  Just putting out some evidence out there to show that I'm not just pulling this out of my butt.

I will give you that "seppuku" is the more "official" term and has a slightly lighter sound than "Harakiri", but neither is "vulgar" to any degree. You can use them interchangably (or even "kappuku" or "tofuku" if you want).


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 14, 2006)

Gotcha, but these things are a bit weird.



Naren said:


> (to kill oneself by cutting ones stomach, usually to apologize)



WTF?  I know the purpose, but that formulation was a bit hilarious. "Sorry mate". *BUUUUAAARRRSSSCCCHHHHHGGGT*



Naren said:


> 2. One type of execution designated for warriors during the Edo period. The lightest form of execution.



Disemboweling as "the lightest form of execution"? I don't wanna know what the more severe punishments are...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

Wasn't sepukku only available to the nobility and samurai, and the common peasantry were crucified or boiled alive? I heard about one traitor who got buried up to his neck and then had his head sawed off with a blunt saw...


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 14, 2006)

You've been watching Hostel too much lately DR. I've studied many forms of torture, execution, and suicide. It's some very intersting stuff.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 14, 2006)

I think the term Harakiri being vulgar might be a holdout from the end of WWII. It's also an american otaku-ism, as I've heard people use seppuku because "it's less vulgar" in anime fandom.

Now it's an internet-ism, as every return off google refers to it as vulgar, as well as wikipedia.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 14, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> It's probably just a big way to get more views on her shitty little blog page.


Thats what I was thinking. Pretty sad though of her to do that.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

NLB: I know. Some of the older methods of execution are pretty imaginative. There was a thing the Vikings used to do called the 'Blood Eagle' where they slice down your back with an axe and then spread your ribcage apart...

Maybe we should save this discussion for another thread...


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> I think the term Harakiri being vulgar might be a holdout from the end of WWII. It's also an american otaku-ism, as I've heard people use seppuku because "it's less vulgar" in anime fandom.
> 
> Now it's an internet-ism, as every return off google refers to it as vulgar, as well as wikipedia.



 Sounds very much like an "otaku-ism" to me. Nothing vulgar about the term. I'll agree that "seppuku" is slightly more formal, but only in the same way that "loathe" is more formal than "hate" or "sex" is more formal than "intercourse." It doesn't mean these words are "vulgar." Something Japanimation fans made up. 

And I've seen other mistakes on wikipedia too. When a lot of people who believe that something must be right and edit the online encyclopedia in that way.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

^That's the big flaw in Wikipedia. I've seen some people write some absolute crap on there.


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> Disemboweling as "the lightest form of execution"? I don't wanna know what the more severe punishments are...



Self-disemboweling was considered an honorable way to die. People would remember you with honor and think that you didn't die like a traitor or a coward.

And, yes, there were some very severe gory punishments.

As for ritualistic suicide, one of the most famous cases of this is of the "47 Ronin," one of Japan's most famous stories, which is always turned into a TV drama every year. Another famous case would be of the "doctor" ("sensei" - whatever he's called in the English translation of the novel) in Natsume Soseki's novel, "Kokoro", who commits ritual suicide at the end of the novel (HUGE PLOT SPOILER FOR THOSE WHO HAVEN'T READ THE BOOK.  Hell, everyone knows that's how the book ends just like everyone knows that Darth Vader is Luke Skywalker's father, even though that was a suprise when the movie first came out).


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 14, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I'm sure her life is so horrible that she thinks suicide is necessary.


 
Mummy and Daddy probably would buy her an iPod or something equally torturous to a teeny-wannabe-attention seeker.



distressed_romeo said:


> NLB: I know. Some of the older methods of execution are pretty imaginative. There was a thing the Vikings used to do called the 'Blood Eagle' where they slice down your back with an axe and then spread your ribcage apart...


 
I thought the blood eagle was where they slit yout front open, split the ribcage and chucked a lung over each sholuder?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

I may be thinking of something different then...


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 14, 2006)

Naren said:


> Sounds very much like an "otaku-ism" to me. Nothing vulgar about the term. I'll agree that "seppuku" is slightly more formal, but only in the same way that "loathe" is more formal than "hate" or "sex" is more formal than "intercourse." It doesn't mean these words are "vulgar." Something Japanimation fans made up.
> 
> And I've seen other mistakes on wikipedia too. When a lot of people who believe that something must be right and edit the online encyclopedia in that way.



It probably started with the GI's coming back after the surrender, because a bunch of people killed themselves rather than see the surrender go through. Most otaku don't want to hear anything negative about Japan, so they kill this by calling the term harakiri vulgar. The same way some people prefer "anime" over "jap-animation", because they claim "Jap" is a slur because of WWII.

It's delutional, but there are worse delusions. 

With the broadcast of all the half-ass dubbed anime on cartoon network, it's going to lead to people who have only a passing familiarity with Japanese terms using them incorrectly. Add in that there a lot of older generation otaku out there who don't know shit either, and well.....

------------------------------------------------

Seppuku was honorable/preferable because you were taking your own life(with a little help from second), rather than being killed by the shogunate and having that mark on your family name for all time. Family names are fucking important over there, back then even more so.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yuck.


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> The same way some people prefer "anime" over "jap-animation", because they claim "Jap" is a slur because of WWII.



I prefer the term "Japanimation" because "anime" is not English, but the abbreviation of the Japanese word "animeeshon" (from the English "animation") which does not mean "Japanese animation" but means "animation." Like I've said before, if you use the word "anime" to ask Japanese junior high school girls what their favorite "anime" is, over half of them will name a Disney movie. I could be really annoying and when someone says "Do you like anime?", I could say "Yeah, like The Simpsons and Invader Zim." etc. My favorite term would "Japanese animation", but I always thought "Japanimation" was kind of cool because it mixed "Japan" with "animation." And, the whole "jap" thing is bullshit. I'd never heard that argument before, but "japanimation" doesn't come from "jap"; it comes from "Japan." Japanese use the term "Japanimation." I saw a Japanese documentary on an animation a few years back, where the narrator used the term "Japanimeeshon."



Toshiro said:


> Seppuku was honorable/preferable because you were taking your own life(with a little help from second), rather than being killed by the shogunate and having that mark on your family name for all time. Family names are fucking important over there, back then even more so.



Exactly.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 14, 2006)

_



"The victim of the Blood Eagle has his back flayed, exposing his spine, before his posterior ribs are rent asunder and his lungs are pulled through the incisions, giving him the appearance of having eagle's wings. This sacrifice is meant to pass along the strength of the victim's breath."

Click to expand...

_


Naren said:


> I prefer the term "Japanimation" because "anime" is not English, but the abbreviation of the Japanese word "animeeshon" (from the English "animation") which does not mean "Japanese animation" but means "animation." Like I've said before, if you use the word "anime" to ask Japanese junior high school girls what their favorite "anime" is, over half of them will name a Disney movie. I could be really annoying and when someone says "Do you like anime?", I could say "Yeah, like The Simpsons and Invader Zim." etc. My favorite term would "Japanese animation", but I always thought "Japanimation" was kind of cool because it mixed "Japan" with "animation." And, the whole "jap" thing is bullshit. I'd never heard that argument before, but "japanimation" doesn't come from "jap"; it comes from "Japan." Japanese use the term "Japanimation." I saw a Japanese documentary on an animation a few years back, where the narrator used the term "Japanimeeshon."



Hey, I'm not agreeing with them, that's just the rationality of it. In a way I can understnd it, from a purely american perspective. I had to listen to my Grandfather go "those damn Japs" a lot when I was a kid. 

Anime is easier to type, and say, and I can use all the help I can get(I type like fast hunt and peck sometimes).


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 14, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!

http://www.suichancountdown.com/


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 14, 2006)

That's hilarious.


----------



## noodles (Aug 14, 2006)

"Come on at least give us a show of your tits before topping yourself. What a waste otherwise."


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2006)

"It's really funny, Cap. It's Afghanistanimation."


----------



## Mykie (Aug 14, 2006)

At first I thought she wasn't gonna do it, but now I think she is gonna do it. But I don't think its gonna happen because some one is gonna stop her. But who knows, I truly don't give a shit.


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 14, 2006)

"nice tattoos. i didn't know stevie wonder was in the ink biz." 



Then Luke Kenny will come in. "Do it again".


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 14, 2006)

if I had a dog as ugly as her I would shave it's butt and teach it to walk backwards.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 14, 2006)

I dunno, maybe I'm getting old and sentimental, but I hope that someone who knows who she is has been alerted by this and is checking out whether this is real or not. She is someone's daughter and granddaughter, y'know.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 14, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> I dunno, maybe I'm getting old and sentimental, but I hope that someone who knows who she is has been alerted by this and is checking out whether this is real or not. She is someone's daughter and granddaughter, y'know.


 
yes that is true but think about this, how many people tell anyone they are going to commit suicide? Anyone who is suicidal won't tell anyone because they don't want anyone to stop them or be bothered. This is why I'm raising the BS flag.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

^ That's not always true, but for the most part I agree. The pictures on that blog page, and the tone of the message, spell little more than attention-seeking though. There's no hint that this girl is genuinely desperate or unhappy, just that she wants everyone to believe how hardcore she is.

This is the whole reason I don't use these ridiculous sites.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 14, 2006)

think they've taken her profile down now lol


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll believe it 'if' i see it.

Stinks of an attention seeking hoaxer to me 

I may be wrong but that site looks far too straight and above board to not be governed in any way whatsoever.

Does anyone remember that politician dude (or maybe a failed business dude or something )who shot himself whilst on live TV,in America of course?
Now that was a splatfest
There was like a Tsunami of blood coming out of his nose


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

What a surprise...as someone already said, they probably wouldn't want to get sued if she did actually do it.

Guess she'll have to find a new way of making herself feel significant...


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 14, 2006)

like she was going to

she was just another emo/goth/whatever trying to be slightly more significant than the rest of the clones by going "look at me im so hardcore im going to kill myself and let you all watch as i commit a act i havent even researched and more than likely spend half a hour lying on the floor screaming in agonising pain as my poorly thought through plan fails spectacularly(sp?)"


all i can say is


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 14, 2006)

^Now that I would have tuned in to watch!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 14, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> yes that is true but think about this, how many people tell anyone they are going to commit suicide? Anyone who is suicidal won't tell anyone because they don't want anyone to stop them or be bothered. This is why I'm raising the BS flag.



I think you're probably right about the BS thing. But it would be really sad if it wasn't. A moot point now, of course, unless she manages to get another similar site up and running.

As far as not telling anyone beforehand, I'm not entirely sure that's true, but I'm no expert on the psychology of that stuff. Personally, I want to be around long enough to annoy and embarass my grandchildren.


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Does anyone remember that politician dude (or maybe a failed business dude or something )who shot himself whilst on live TV,in America of course?
> Now that was a splatfest
> There was like a Tsunami of blood coming out of his nose



According to interviews with Richard Patrick, Filter's song "Hey Man, Nice Shot" was based off of that dude. The guy's name was Budd Dwyer.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 14, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I'll believe it 'if' i see it.
> 
> Stinks of an attention seeking hoaxer to me
> 
> ...



Really? Because on snopes they talked about how in tv and movies headshots are always portrayed as blowing brains everywhere and what not.

They also have a video of this guy who managed to sneak a gun into a police station while he was being interrogated.

There really wasn't anything dramatic about it at all, he took a swig of his water, put the cap back on, casually pulled out the gun and fired.

There was a little blood that came out of the side of his head and blood slowly came out of his nose and mouth.


Oh and yeah, her profile has been deleted.


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 14, 2006)

yeh budd didn't make much of a splat did he?

although the blood pouring out his nostrils and mouth in torrents was refreshingly insightful.

didn't he kinda look like doctor phil?


----------



## Naren (Aug 14, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Oh and yeah, her profile has been deleted.



 Ha ha ha. Took long enough.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 15, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> They also have a video of this guy who managed to sneak a gun into a police station while he was being interrogated.
> 
> There really wasn't anything dramatic about it at all, he took a swig of his water, put the cap back on, casually pulled out the gun and fired.
> 
> There was a little blood that came out of the side of his head and blood slowly came out of his nose and mouth.


 
I've seen that one, it was ok.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2006)

Naren said:


> According to interviews with Richard Patrick, Filter's song "Hey Man, Nice Shot" was based off of that dude. The guy's name was Budd Dwyer.



I looked the guy up on wikipedia... that whole thing is messed up... especially the speech he gave and how he did it.. Can you imagine being in the same room as that?


----------



## Naren (Aug 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I looked the guy up on wikipedia... that whole thing is messed up... especially the speech he gave and how he did it.. Can you imagine being in the same room as that?



Pretty hard to imagine. Strikes me as pretty awful.

One of the horror movies I thought was most effective was the Japanese film, Kairo, where everyone in the film who dies ends up killing themselves from their own will. It's such a depressing horror film and really captures the horridity of suicide. I wrote a paper on that movie in college. I must have seen it 5 times by now. Great film.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2006)

Naren said:


> Pretty hard to imagine. Strikes me as pretty awful.



I know, how do you even react to that?


----------



## Naren (Aug 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I know, how do you even react to that?



It sounds like the kind of thing that you just can't believe is actually happening before your eyes and must be a dream. People are used to things being a certain way and when something horrific that you've never seen before suddenly happens before your eyes, you can't believe it's real.

I can say that I probably couldn't react to something like that. I would just stare in disbelief.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 15, 2006)

I keep picturing one guy in the room bursting out into laughter and slapping his knee.

"Ahahaha, oh man, nice FX guys, real nice you had me there for a second"

Speaking of people imagining there would be brains splattering everywhere, I found a website that claims that he did not really shoot himself, but rather was shot post mortem, and uses a bunch of faux medical facts to back up their claim.

http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/RANCHO/POLITICS/FOSTER_COVERUP/SUICIDE/suicide.html

Ps: The video clip is on there, and there is a gorey image on the page.


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I looked the guy up on wikipedia... that whole thing is messed up... especially the speech he gave and how he did it.. Can you imagine being in the same room as that?


same here, they had the video on google. Freaaaky.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2006)

Naren said:


> Pretty hard to imagine. Strikes me as pretty awful.
> 
> One of the horror movies I thought was most effective was the Japanese film, Kairo, where everyone in the film who dies ends up killing themselves from their own will. It's such a depressing horror film and really captures the horridity of suicide. I wrote a paper on that movie in college. I must have seen it 5 times by now. Great film.



I'm going to have to hunt for that!


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 15, 2006)

Apparently she remade her account there and they shut her profile down yet again.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2006)

^Good. Does she seriously think anyone is going to be rooting for her? All the people who would have tuned in for that would just have thought she was a joke.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 15, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Apparently she remade her account there and they shut her profile down yet again.



How'd you find that out?


----------



## Cancer (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps she'll do it, and Flotsam and Jetsam will use it for a new album cover.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 16, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Perhaps she'll do it, and Flotsam and Jetsam will use it for a new album cover.



Or Mayhem.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 16, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Apparently she remade her account there and they shut her profile down yet again.


 
Of course, the site is on watch for what she said. Next thing you know she'll use Myspace or some shit.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 16, 2006)

its just sad that someone's life is that bad that they have to resort to either A. threatening to kill themselves on webcam for attention, or B. actually doing it for attention

edit: by the way the budd dwyer video is on spikedhumour its not that gory theres just shit loads of blood coming out of his nose and mouth when he slumps to the floor after shooting himself in the head with a .357 magnum,


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2006)

I doubt very much that this girl's life is so horrible she has any cause to kill herself at all.


----------



## noodles (Aug 16, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I doubt very much that this girl's life is so horrible she has any cause to kill herself at all.



Did you see her profile pics? I'd shoot myself, too, if I was that ugly.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2006)

^Exactly...she was the typical mainstream rock-club, middle class, wanna-be alternative girl. I love how she was trying so hard to look so dour and intense...

She looked more like an angry pug...


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd wanna kill myself if I had horrible looking tattoos like hers.


----------



## that guy (Aug 16, 2006)

just another stupid kid wanting attention... anyway that video of the guy is kinda funny ,sick but funny


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 17, 2006)

did I miss it? The profile's gone!


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 17, 2006)

You really didn't miss anything besides a girl who looked an awful lot like a dog.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> How'd you find that out?



They were talking about it in a random YTMND discussion. They took her site down in the middle of some big gathering in the chat area.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 18, 2006)

Update: the cops are looking for her.

http://www.suichancountdown.com/call/

Detective Call
I know this may be hard to believe, but this is 100% true. We are glad she is on the run so we can see her come back tour.

A Detective Ranson from the Toronto Police Department called me on Wednesday morning at 12:30 est

The phone call went something like this:

Detective: Hello, is this Gerald? Jared?

Me: Jared, Yea.

Detective: Hi, this is Detective Ranson from the Toronto Police Department. Do you run the website suichancountdown.com?

Me: Yes, I registered the domain and it's hosted on my server, what's up?

Detective: Well, we're trying to find this girl before she does herself in with a samauri sword. Do you know how we can locate her?

Me: This is only a fan site we setup. If you're trying to find more information about her you might want to check stickam, that's where she posted, so they would have her IP address, etc.

Detective: Oh alright, I thought you guys might be able to help since we only have 3 days, 10 hours before 'the bitch does herself in'.

Me: I'm sorry, I've never even talked to her even over email. Your best bet is to talk to stickam.

Detective: Alright sir, thank you for your time.
For the people who are slow: That guy was mocking us. ;'(


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 18, 2006)

Good lesson in be careful what you say on the internet.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 18, 2006)

i bet shes a fan of hawthorn heights and AFI, dumb emo bitch!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 18, 2006)

Aaron said:


> i bet shes a fan of hawthorn heights and AFI, dumb emo bitch!


 
Ah another Az 7 stringer! Welcome and yea I agree Emo Bitch Attention Whore, I hope the cops catch her and beat the shit out of her


----------



## David (Aug 18, 2006)

they couldn't do anything to her even if they caught her. Freedom of speech. 



oh wait, patriot act, nvm.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 18, 2006)

David said:


> they couldn't do anything to her even if they caught her. Freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, patriot act, nvm.



For one, I believe she's canadian so the laws are a bit different (not that I have any clue what the fuck canadian law is)

Secondly, even if she is American they can just declare that she is not acting in her own best interest and institutionalize her. I probably chose the wrong way to say that, but it has been done in the past.


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, suicide is illegal. So, you could arrest her on "attempted suicide" or "planned suicide." For example, if they have evidence that you are planning to murder someone three years from now, they can arrest you to prevent you from doing it, even though you haven't done anything yet. 

And, yeah, like Buzz said, "she is not acting in her own best interest" and institutionalize her.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2006)

The real question to ask is: who cares?


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

The police care.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2006)

And we care about that because....?


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, obviously you don't.


----------



## Soma (Aug 18, 2006)

people that do that are such n00bs


----------



## bulb (Aug 18, 2006)

YOUR A NOOB, NOOB!!
only tr00 n00bs wryte songs about teh binxz0rz!


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 18, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> And we care about that because....?



Because she proposed that she would cut her fucking guts out.

Which would be the most amazing and fascinating thing to see.

Now her profile has been deleted and we will never know for sure if she would have completed it, if she would have attempted it and freaked out thus envoking a great deal of lulz, or if she would have been like "SURPRISE!*PENIS*"

So it's not so much a "oh man I wonder what is going to happen to this poor girl" as much as it is "Man what the fuck, now we'll never know"


----------



## Donnie (Aug 18, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks suicide being illegal is retarded?


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 18, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Am I the only one that thinks suicide being illegal is retarded?



you think thats retarded, attempted suicide used to be punishable by hanging back in the days when capital punishment was arround in the UK


----------



## Donnie (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep. That's pretty retarded.


----------



## Mr. S (Aug 18, 2006)

its kinda like "shit at suicide? dont worry fella, the goverment will help you end your pitifull life"


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Am I the only one that thinks suicide being illegal is retarded?



In Japan, one of the common ways people commit suicide is by jumping in front of trains. The Chuo line, which I take on the weekend to Tachikawa because my band practices there, is nicknamed "The Suicide Line." Since cleaning up the mess caused and fixed damage caused to the train, tracks, etc. is very expensive, JR (Japan Railways) made a law that if someone commits suicide by jumping in front of a train, their family will have to pay something like $10,000. Since, in Japan, a lot of people care about their families a lot more than people in the US, this law really drastically decreased the amount of suicides by train (they still happen kind of often, though). By committing suicide, not only are you causing your family grief by removing yourself from their lives, but also by making them have to pay over $10,000 because you killed yourself.

While the government or police can't do much to stop people from committing suicide, laws like this or just making suicide illegal at least prevents some people from doing it or from doing it in certain ways. Whenever someone jumps in front of a train, making me an hour late for work, I oftentimes tell someone (in Japanese) "Some fuckhead just killed himself by jumping in front of the train. Jeez, if you're gonna kill yourself, fine. But do it at home with poison or pills or a knife or something. Doesn't this guy realize he's causing trouble for thousands upon thousands of people?" (in some rare cases, millions)


----------



## Donnie (Aug 18, 2006)

Man... $10,000. That's one way to slow the rate down.
They need to attach a big, sticky gelatinous blob to the front of the train to catch people. Then they just stick there and are all like, "Fuck... well that was a fun ride."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> While the government or police can't do much to stop people from committing suicide, laws like this or just making suicide illegal at least prevents some people from doing it or from doing it in certain ways. Whenever someone jumps in front of a train, making me an hour late for work, I oftentimes tell someone (in Japanese) "Some fuckhead just killed himself by jumping in front of the train. Jeez, if you're gonna kill yourself, fine. But do it at home with poison or pills or a knife or something. Doesn't this guy realize he's causing trouble for thousands upon thousands of people?" (in some rare cases, millions)



lol, i'm sure it happens all the time ;p


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> lol, i'm sure it happens all the time ;p



Since moving to Tokyo, I've been late for work about 3 times because of suicides (well, one time technically wasn't a suicide, but I consider it a suicide since the idiot climbed over the crossing gate with her little kid and didn't see how close the train was and got killed (the kid survived, it seems). The train was delayed for like 3 hours, so I had to take a bus to Akabane station and take the Saikyo line from there to Shinjuku).


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 18, 2006)

lol, i guess you werent joking.


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

Suicides in Tokyo don't appear in the newspaper because they happen so often.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't get suicides. If things suck that bad, just leave, and do something else. Fucking cowardly, and a selfish thing to do. I've known people to do it, and the effects it had on family and friends is devastating. The person committing suicide gets the easy out, while the friends and family deal with the pain left behind. 

This bitch is just making a mockery of an already sad and pathetic thing.


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 18, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I don't get suicides. If things suck that bad, just leave,



 

therein lies the answer


----------



## Naren (Aug 18, 2006)

lachrymose said:


> therein lies the answer



Exactly. "If things suck that bad, just leave." That's why most people commit suicide.


----------



## Sentient (Aug 18, 2006)

Donnie said:


> They need to attach a big, sticky gelatinous blob to the front of the train to catch people. Then they just stick there and are all like, "Fuck... well that was a fun ride."


 That was pretty damn funny, right there. I've heard of "fly-paper" to catch flys, but the mental image of a "people-paper" equivalent stuck to the front of a train is just hilarious. I can just imagine some dude that's employed by the train company, who has the job of cleaning off the front of the train at the end of each day... The train comes pulling up to him with 3 or 4 depressed looking individuals all stuck on the front, like bugs in a web... And the guy starts pulling 'em off one by one, saying, "Ok, off ya go... Sorry it didn't work out for ya. Better luck next time. Maybe try some pills or something in the future. Oh, and thanks for riding with our railway train today. Have a nice day."


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 18, 2006)

Sentient said:


> Funny stuff



 That's great!! "Off ya go"


----------



## noodles (Aug 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> Well, suicide is illegal. So, you could arrest her on "attempted suicide" or "planned suicide."



Because everyone knows that jail time is exactly what a suicidally depressed person needs to feel better about life. 

Now, if they only use it prosecute dumb attention whores like this one, then cool. Still, I find it a bit disgusting that they actually have laws against this sort of thing.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 18, 2006)

noodles said:


> Because everyone knows that jail time is exactly what a suicidally depressed person needs to feel better about life.



Actually, they don't usually get more jail time than it takes to see the magistrate. Normally after the initial case hearing, they're sent off to a local hospital with a psych ward for evaluation and treatment.


----------



## noodles (Aug 18, 2006)

Sentient said:


> The train comes pulling up to him with 3 or 4 depressed looking individuals all stuck on the front, like bugs in a web... And the guy starts pulling 'em off one by one, saying, "Ok, off ya go... Sorry it didn't work out for ya. Better luck next time. Maybe try some pills or something in the future. Oh, and thanks for riding with our railway train today. Have a nice day."



That's fucking great!


----------



## b3n (Aug 18, 2006)

Sentient said:


> I can just imagine some dude that's employed by the train company, who has the job of cleaning off the front of the train at the end of each day... The train comes pulling up to him with 3 or 4 depressed looking individuals all stuck on the front, like bugs in a web... And the guy starts pulling 'em off one by one, saying, "Ok, off ya go... Sorry it didn't work out for ya. Better luck next time. Maybe try some pills or something in the future. Oh, and thanks for riding with our railway train today. Have a nice day."



 No doubt the hapless souls would then be charged full fair for the journey. Well, they would in the UK at least. Train companies don't miss opportunities like that.


----------



## noodles (Aug 18, 2006)

I know you were planning on ending it all, but I'm still going to need your subway token.


----------



## Loomer (Aug 18, 2006)

So, did she do it or what? Is this the Third Age of Attention-Whoredom at it's dawning?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

Some are saying it was a prank now and others claim that if you keep following it there will be a link to the webcam put up at the last minute tomorrow night.

I'm getting beer and popcorn just in case. One of two things will happen if it's for real...

1. She'll go through with it: Entertaining

2. She'll remember that it hurts to be stabbed the second she penetrates her skin and not be able to go through with it: Hilarious.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

They have a place for the webcam feed now:

http://www.suichancountdown.com/live/


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2006)

Midnight tonight eh?

Guess im not going to the bar


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 19, 2006)

i still think its lame attention seeking


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

streathervsgodzilla said:


> i still think its lame attention seeking



Sure it is but it's still going to be entertaining no matter how it turns out.


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2006)

We should all gather in the ss.org chatroom right before it starts.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 19, 2006)

Eh, I have to work.....


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 19, 2006)

midnight in what time zone though?


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2006)

Eastern

Man, if she actually does this....imagin all the "PWN'D" images people would make


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

Scott said:


> We should all gather in the ss.org chatroom right before it starts.



I'm there!



streathervsgodzilla said:


> midnight in what time zone though?



Eastern standard


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2006)

Another dude committed suicide on the train today. I was supposed to get home around 11:00pm, but I didn't get home until 12:30am because of that inconsiderate bastard. 

I personally don't think she'll do it, but let me know if she does or not.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

Naren said:


> Another dude committed suicide on the train today. I was supposed to get home around 11:00pm, but I didn't get home until 12:30am because of that inconsiderate bastard.
> 
> I personally don't think she'll do it, but let me know if she does or not.



You really need to invent and patent that blob for the front of those trains.


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> You really need to invent and patent that blob for the front of those trains.



That'd just make it messier. The train might not get as damaged, but there'll be blood all over and people riding trains aren't usually "down" with blood and gore during their rides...


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2006)

Make it so that they stick to the blob. Resulting in riding in front of the train. 

That WOULD be kinda fun..


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2006)

Scott said:


> Make it so that they stick to the blob. Resulting in riding in front of the train.
> 
> That WOULD be kinda fun..



How would you do that when they just get run over by the train since it's running at 50 mph (80 kmph)? And if they do hit the blob, the impact will kill them from fracturing all their bones or suffocating them in goo.

Yeah, sounds like lots of fun.  ... SCOTT...


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2006)

Put alot of the blob there then...


Fuck man, you're the one inventing it. Figure it out!


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 19, 2006)

Naren said:


> How would you do that when they just get run over by the train since it's running at 50 mph (80 kmph)? And if they do hit the blob, the impact will kill them from fracturing all their bones or suffocating them in goo.
> 
> Yeah, sounds like lots of fun.  ... SCOTT...



I was about to say... You'd have one killer patent on your hands if you could find something that would do that.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sure they could use some super impact energy obsorbing blob that will transfer all the energy to some power converter instead of the person's body.


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2006)

Scott said:


> Put alot of the blob there then...
> 
> 
> Fuck man, you're the one inventing it. Figure it out!



Actually Noodles came to me with the plans for it, but I couldn't really figure out how to get it to work and, after deciding it was just unrealistic, I scrapped the project.


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, you could always focus on making "Pwn'd" pics of this chick if she offs herself


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I'm sure they could use some super impact energy obsorbing blob that will transfer all the energy to some power converter instead of the person's body.




Tempur-pedic


----------



## Loomer (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you guys read her poems? 

http://www.suichancountdown.com/poems/

Fuck, If she doesn't kill herself. I will.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 19, 2006)

shit for all we know she could have taken those poems for someone else.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 19, 2006)

Naren said:


> In Japan, one of the common ways people commit suicide is by jumping in front of trains. The Chuo line, which I take on the weekend to Tachikawa because my band practices there, is nicknamed "The Suicide Line." Since cleaning up the mess caused and fixed damage caused to the train, tracks, etc. is very expensive, JR (Japan Railways) made a law that if someone commits suicide by jumping in front of a train, their family will have to pay something like $10,000. Since, in Japan, a lot of people care about their families a lot more than people in the US, this law really drastically decreased the amount of suicides by train (they still happen kind of often, though). By committing suicide, not only are you causing your family grief by removing yourself from their lives, but also by making them have to pay over $10,000 because you killed yourself.
> 
> While the government or police can't do much to stop people from committing suicide, laws like this or just making suicide illegal at least prevents some people from doing it or from doing it in certain ways. Whenever someone jumps in front of a train, making me an hour late for work, I oftentimes tell someone (in Japanese) "Some fuckhead just killed himself by jumping in front of the train. Jeez, if you're gonna kill yourself, fine. But do it at home with poison or pills or a knife or something. Doesn't this guy realize he's causing trouble for thousands upon thousands of people?" (in some rare cases, millions)




I remember the first Futurama episode I ever watched had people lining up for a suicide machine, they only showed it for a second, and it you blinked you missed it, but that really struck me as a brave thing to portray,being the this was the same guy who who created "The Simpsons".

I love my life at this moment, and would not want to end it, but I've always thought that we would be truly mature as a society when we accept the concept that suicide should be a viable personal choice, assuming you are of the age to make an intelligent personal decision.

It is my belief, that many suicides really wouldn't happen if we took the care factor out of the equation. Like the girl for example, is probabliy expecting (and on some level needing) to have someone rescue her. When that happens she will fell some level of validtion, but if the care factor was removed, I'd believe she thnk twice about attempting suicide, and instead look for a different way to get her emotional needs met.

IMO the way we treat suicides, or the people who attempt suicide is selfish, many times we really don't care about the person actually commiting the act, but more the after and surrounding effects (our own poisoned conscious, the grief of the family, the potential loss to society, the inconvenience of dealing with the newly deceased, who many people were late to work that day if they jump in front of a train, etc..... ). Preventing a suicide tends to be more about protecting one's personal feeling (even if one=society || community), then saving the life of the attemptee.

Whats interesting is that the 2 second Futurama shot dealt with all those issues in one fell swoop...


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 19, 2006)

I just realized that midnight 8/19/06 was last night (this morning).

Though she probably meant it as in the midnight for this night.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 19, 2006)

psyphre said:


> I remember the first Futurama episode I ever watched had people lining up for a suicide machine, they only showed it for a second, and it you blinked you missed it, but that really struck me as a brave thing to portray,being the this was the same guy who who created "The Simpsons".
> 
> I love my life at this moment, and would not want to end it, but I've always thought that we would be truly mature as a society when we accept the concept that suicide should be a viable personal choice, assuming you are of the age to make an intelligent personal decision.
> 
> ...



 

In the first episode of Futurama, Fry meets Bender at the suicide machine. I don't think this is what you were referring to because it was longer than 2 seconds. 

I think he was trying to portray suicide as acceptable in the future yet mock it at the same time. If suicide was really like this only those who actually felt the need to kill themselves would do so. There would be no attention seeking weirdos commiting suicide because they would just be one in a million to use that machine and it would be nothing out of the ordinary.

It's obviously impractical, but _in theory _wouldn't be such a bad idea if it was alongside the lack of importance of family all together which I can't see happening ever.


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd rather be murdered.

has such a.. nice legacy to it

"stolen from us", "a life left unlived", you know all that corny shit? it'd be fabulous to have that to gloss over the fact that sometimes you wish your consciousness was about as functional as a plank of wood.

or a brick wall,   

opposed to the "we're burying you in a cardboard box because the rest of the funeral money went to cleaning your splattered ass up, and it really wasn't nice how you grabbed that old granny momentarily before jumping and killed her along with yourself"


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 19, 2006)

Hour and a half till she does herself in.

Hopefully the "live feed" won't have any viruses.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 19, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Hour and a half till she does herself in.
> 
> Hopefully the "live feed" won't have any viruses.



I'm wondering where they will get the "live feed" from. I'm thinking the "live feed" bit is a prank whether she actually does it or not. It will probably just play that lame meatspin.com thing.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

11 minutes, 30 seconds.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 19, 2006)

5 minutes!!!

I'm in the Ventrillo chat right now.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 19, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> 5 minutes!!!
> 
> I'm in the Ventrillo chat right now.



what the hell is ventrillo?


----------



## jaydik (Aug 20, 2006)

wow... we all got owned.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!

So predictable. Oh my god rofl.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 20, 2006)

what the hell happened??? all the sites are too fucking busy and I didn't see shit!


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 20, 2006)

wow

like we didn't see that coming


although i didnt see the mad hello kitty thing


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL was going across the screen like in the old days when you did the loop program and put an * at the end of the line 20 and it went all over the screen. Pwned we were.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 20, 2006)

Lame. Now what the hell am I going to do with all this beer?


----------



## Stephen (Aug 20, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Lame. Now what the hell am I going to do with all this beer?



Drink it


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 20, 2006)

Reminds of the episode of the simpsons 

"Now for the _I Didn't Do it_ Dancers!"


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 20, 2006)

Stephen said:


> Drink it




I shall. It's Sam Adams! I have to drink it! But I felt like getting tanked and watching some dumb emo girl gut herself.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 20, 2006)

Boooooooooooooo  so predictable and idiotic.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 20, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Lame. Now what the hell am I going to do with all this beer?




give it to me? 

worth a try lol


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's the kicker. The site made 700,000 dollars from google ads.


----------



## David (Aug 20, 2006)

what the fuck happened? I didn't realize this was eastern time! I thought I still had a good 2 1/2 hours till this shit.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 20, 2006)

David said:


> what the fuck happened? I didn't realize this was eastern time! I thought I still had a good 2 1/2 hours till this shit.



http://www.suichancountdown.com/



Mastodon said:


> Here's the kicker. The site made 700,000 dollars from google ads.



Guys, I'm commiting suicide next week. I'll post the site tomorrow.



streathervsgodzilla said:


> give it to me?
> 
> worth a try lol



You'll have to hurry, there's only 2 Sam Adams left (Octoberfest brew) and one Foster's "Oil Can". Been a while since I've had a day off so I'm getting slightly toasted tonight.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 20, 2006)

Wrong link.

it's http://www.suichancountdowns.com/live


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 20, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Wrong link.
> 
> it's http://www.suichancountdowns.com/live



I think they all go to the same place now.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 20, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Here's the kicker. The site made 700,000 dollars from google ads.



oh so not only was it a big joke but the person made a mint too  

gotta admit its a great money maker


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 20, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Guys, I'm commiting suicide next week. I'll post the site tomorrow.


Not if i do it first!


----------



## Lankles (Aug 20, 2006)

So what EXACTLY went down with this? It's all gone now.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 20, 2006)

They showed this:

http://suichancountdownpost.ytmnd.com/

But with "LOL" scrolling across the screen rapidly


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 20, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Not if i do it first!



I'll fly over. You kill me and I'll kill you. Maybe with the two of us we can raise twice the money!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 20, 2006)

oh god, we didn't get pwned. I knew this BS was going to happen.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2006)

Man, i'm glad I decided to go to the bar after all


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2006)

I knew it had to be something like that.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2006)

Same here. I figured, with all those ads everywhere, and the transcript he posted of him speaking with the detective (Wheather that was real or not) stating that he had never even spoken with the girl before, even though email, was kind of a tip off.


----------



## nyck (Aug 20, 2006)

Wait, so does she actually get money for those google ads?


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2006)

I doubt the person running the site has any connection with that chick what-so-ever.


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2006)

^

(assuming that girl even exists )


----------



## Loomer (Aug 20, 2006)

It was a pretty darned clever scheme, I'll give 'em that.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 20, 2006)

Well last night as I was talking to the guys in VENT, someone mentioned that it was planned by a guy on 4chan about 3 weeks ago, and that if you search 4chan enough you'll find the pages where he talked about planning it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 20, 2006)

I was expecting meatspin or some shit like that, so I'm glad it was just a nazi hello kitty.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 20, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Well last night as I was talking to the guys in VENT, someone mentioned that it was planned by a guy on 4chan about 3 weeks ago, and that if you search 4chan enough you'll find the pages where he talked about planning it.


Ahahaha! I go on that site every day! I'm surprised I didn't notice it.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah. That sped up Blumchen song made me happy though.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 20, 2006)

With poetry that bad I'm glad it wasn't real...


----------

